

Ajax-widget based "CMS" is online: Patapage 1.0 - ppolsinelli
http://patapage.com

======
evlapix
I hope moving entire websites of information into customized lightboxes isn't
the future of CMS's.

------
david_a_r_kemp
It's a really nice idea, and well implemented, but it takes content away from
the site/hides it with js, so it's not so useful for SEO.

~~~
ppolsinelli
We are aware of the SEO problem: in fact Patapage is not meant for building
the "core" contents of your site, but for collecting the discussion / searches
etc. about it. We are also working on the SEO problem - see section 4.4 of the
user guide.

------
pbhjpbhj
I tried the demo and my frame-breaker broke me out...

~~~
ppolsinelli
That will break on the demo - which is a trick to show your site "overlayed"
by Patapage, and cannot work on all sites. But that does not mean that
Patapage will not work on your site.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
No, of course, I was just flagging the point that it works via frames and so
people wanting to try it would want to be apprised of that, 's'all.

